# Wild Haggis



## Donald (Apr 29, 2010)

OK Guys & Dolls  it has finally been done it is caught on camera


----------



## Caroline (Apr 29, 2010)

It's not a haggis, it's a person with a very small head and big ears!


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 29, 2010)

Now I know what I looked like after a night on the booze.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 29, 2010)

Dammit Donald you clype! Now everyone will be out hunting them and they're getting rarer than hen's teeth up here. We're having to import the lesser spotted grey from America to meet demand.


----------



## Donald (Apr 29, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Dammit Donald you clype! Now everyone will be out hunting them and they're getting rarer than hen's teeth up here. We're having to import the lesser spotted grey from America to meet demand.



It's OK Alison the location is a very closely guarded  secret. And you have to jump through several hoops to get a permit to photograph them


----------



## MrsSharpwaa (Apr 29, 2010)

I have his uncle and two younger cousins in my freezer


----------

